# Boy or Girl...what do you think???



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

So I'm officially into my 2nd trimester at 15 weeks. Feeling great and starting to get a little bump. :wub::wub: 

We go back to the doctor this coming Wednesday. Our doctor said as long as the baby cooperates he should be able to tell us what we are having this week!!! If he can't tell then it'll be another 4 weeks of wondering. I honestly was 100% sure it was a girl. Chinese gender test said girl. Ring test said girl. First dream was a girl. But starting last week I started thinking boy. I wonder if my head is preparing myself for a boy LOL! I honestly have no idea. Today I'm thinking girl b/c my thighs, toosh and face are all looking bigger! :w00t: 

Of course it doens't matter to me....boy or girl! Just as long as we have a happy, healthy baby. :wub::wub:

So thought I would start a poll and see what everyone thinks....
BOY or GIRL????? (Hope I'm successful at creating a poll)

XO!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Tammy, I don't know why but I'm thinking PINK! I'm sooooo excited for you guys to find out and spill the beans  Fingers crossed that the doctor can tell you this week!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tammy, I am thinking a girl. 

But, hey ... you said your thighs, toosh and face are looking bigger ... so, maybe that is a sign you are expecting twins! Then, you could have a girl and a boy, too!

You know that whether you have a boy or a girl ... the baby will be adorable. And, the baby will have your sweet, sweet personality. :wub: :tender:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I say *BOY*!!! A precious, healthy, beautiful *BOY* with lots of hair. :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Hmm, I ususally can't guess without seeing Mom...I love playing this game though! I just FEEL boy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm thinking BOY too, either way it's going to be soooo cute. I'm looking forward to Wednesday now.

I did a highlighter test....2 highlighters in my hands, switcha roo behind my back and I picked my right hand....I picked BLUE!
I picked "boy" first but the test confirmed it. LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Have the gender pencil test? You thread a needle, put the needle in a pencil eraser, and dangle the pencil over your wrist. If the pencil moves up and down, it's a boy. If the pencil moves side to side it's a girl! If I did the test right now it would show a girl and then a boy. We did it when my daughter was carrying my granddaughter and it said girl!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I think definitely a girl!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I still think girl!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I say a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know why, but a boy instantly came to mind.  sooo exciting.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I saw girl so that she can be Conor's girlfriend and we can all go to the wedding!! LOL, is that too much of me to ask??


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

The pencil test worked for me 40 years ago! Said girl, yep!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am thinking GIRL


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I am always wrong....even with each of my own three kids.

It is exciting not knowing for sure yet!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it is so funny how much excitement we all get from trying to guess a baby's gender and then how psychic we feel when we're right! LOL!

Ever since you announced your pregnancy I pictured you with a little girl. I hope your little one cooperates next week so you can find out! Then the REAL shopping will begin. I hope you continue to have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> Tammy, I don't know why but I'm thinking PINK! I'm sooooo excited for you guys to find out and spill the beans  Fingers crossed that the doctor can tell you this week!


 It's gonna be torture if I have to wait another 4 weeks if baby is hiding his/her stuff! 


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Tammy, I am thinking a girl.
> 
> But, hey ... you said your thighs, toosh and face are looking bigger ... so, maybe that is a sign you are expecting twins! Then, you could have a girl and a boy, too!
> 
> You know that whether you have a boy or a girl ... the baby will be adorable. And, the baby will have your sweet, sweet personality. :wub: :tender:


 LOL! NOT TWINS Marie! One thing that is 100% sure is that there is only ONE baby in there! 


MoonDog said:


> I say *BOY*!!! A precious, healthy, beautiful *BOY* with lots of hair. :wub:


 Lots of hair! Yes I hope so hehe!


LuvMyBoys said:


> Hmm, I ususally can't guess without seeing Mom...I love playing this game though! I just FEEL boy.


 I'll have to post a new pic of myself for you to see then see what you think!


Maglily said:


> I'm thinking BOY too, either way it's going to be soooo cute. I'm looking forward to Wednesday now.
> 
> I did a highlighter test....2 highlighters in my hands, switcha roo behind my back and I picked my right hand....I picked BLUE!
> I picked "boy" first but the test confirmed it. LOL


 BREN! I didn't know you were on the blue train! I like the highlighter test you did LOL! I can see you sitting at your desk actually doing that...saying to yourself what will snookie have?? a boy or a girl??:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Furbabies mom said:


> Have the gender pencil test? You thread a needle, put the needle in a pencil eraser, and dangle the pencil over your wrist. If the pencil moves up and down, it's a boy. If the pencil moves side to side it's a girl! If I did the test right now it would show a girl and then a boy. We did it when my daughter was carrying my granddaughter and it said girl!


 Yes! I did this with my wedding ring and also a thread and needle. Both times the ring/needle went in a circle which predicted girl! 


Orla said:


> I think definitely a girl!


 :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> I still think girl!


 :wub:


donnad said:


> I say a beautiful girl!!!


 :blush::wub:


silverhaven said:


> I don't know why, but a boy instantly came to mind.  sooo exciting.


 Aww! It's super exciting!!


Johita said:


> I saw girl so that she can be Conor's girlfriend and we can all go to the wedding!! LOL, is that too much of me to ask??


 LOL! Erin and I said that too. Wouldn't it be great if it was a girl then she and Conor would fall in love. It will be the first arrainged marriage on SM LOL! What a story that would be and what a guest list we would have.....lots of SM mommies and fluffs! :aktion033::chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> The pencil test worked for me 40 years ago! Said girl, yep!


 Aww! Wonder if the tests I did that all predicted girl will be right or wrong! 


Katkoota said:


> I am thinking GIRL


 :thumbsup:


wolfieinthehouse said:


> I am always wrong....even with each of my own three kids.
> 
> It is exciting not knowing for sure yet!


 I"m always wrong with predicting others too. I always guess the wrong sex, due date and time LOL!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok, we will guess GIRL! Whichever I know you will be thrilled. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

an athletic, little girl who looks a lot like her beautiful mommy!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I would love to see a little mini Tammy too, although I am just assuming the baby will look like you, boy or girl. The poor husband gets forgotten.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Johita said:


> I saw girl so that she can be Conor's girlfriend and we can all go to the wedding!! LOL, is that too much of me to ask??


Tam, I was going to say exactly what Edith did. A girl so that she and Conor can fall in love and get married. :tender: I was sure I was going to have a girl when I was pregnant. Then had the amnio and nope, a boy.:huh: And I couldn't have loved a girl any more!! 

Babies just make you fall in love at the first "WAAAAHHHHH" when they come out. :w00t:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> Ok, we will guess GIRL! Whichever I know you will be thrilled. :wub:


Yes Pat! I will be thrilled no matter what.:wub:


edelweiss said:


> an athletic, little girl who looks a lot like her beautiful mommy!


 Aww thank you! Hubby of course is voting boy but I keep telling him little girls can play softball too! 



Maglily said:


> I would love to see a little mini Tammy too, although I am just assuming the baby will look like you, boy or girl. The poor husband gets forgotten.


 LOL but baby will have hubby's legs right Bren?! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Tam, I was going to say exactly what Edith did. A girl so that she and Conor can fall in love and get married. :tender: I was sure I was going to have a girl when I was pregnant. Then had the amnio and nope, a boy.:huh: And I couldn't have loved a girl any more!!
> 
> Babies just make you fall in love at the first "WAAAAHHHHH" when they come out. :w00t:


 It would be the sweetest love match if we had a little girl for Conor to fall in love with. But if it's a boy then they will be just have to be the best of friends! 

Oh goodness...."WAAAHHHH"...... I better get used to that!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm gonna say Boy


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know why but you look like a girl's mama-so it's a girl:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

a little girl!!!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pink! A beautiful baby girl with her mommy's lovely smile!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I'm gonna say Boy


 Erin I went and searched for your BOY/GIRL poll for when you were pregnant w/Conor. The GIRL vote dominated your poll too! Of course I predicted Conor would be girl LOL! I'm never right with those things. :blush:


aprilb said:


> I don't know why but you look like a girl's mama-so it's a girl:wub:


 Aww! :wub:


CeeCee's Mom said:


> a little girl!!!!!!


 It seems to be the year of the girls! So many girls this year!! How's your daughter feeling Dianne? 


maggieh said:


> Pink! A beautiful baby girl with her mommy's lovely smile!!!


 Aww Maggie thank you! Don't forget....I'm enlisting you to come rock Benny boy to sleep if my arms are preoccupied w/rocking baby to sleep!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Tammy,

I don't know why, but I just think boy. Whatever gender the baby is, I'm sure it will be a gorgeous baby and it will definitely be one lucky little guy or girl!! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> Erin I went and searched for your BOY/GIRL poll for when you were pregnant w/Conor. The GIRL vote dominated your poll too! Of course I predicted Conor would be girl LOL! I'm never right with those things. :blush:
> 
> Aww! :wub:
> 
> ...


Just now seeing this Tammy......she is having morning sickness all day long. Not throwing up but just nauseous all day long. Are you having any morning sickness? I did not ever......Heather said it is not fun!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I'd rather you have a girl...but....you are going to have a boy.



....but I was absolutely sure I was going to have a boy too....and they she came out as a girl....:w00t::aktion033: :wub:....35 years ago...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub(((((((Tammy)))))))), gosh I was away for a couple months, looks like you and Erik have been busy:innocent::HistericalSmiley:
I am so happy for you both
I think your having a girl
I had hoped for a girl with both of my daughter's, but my grand boy's are just sooooo precious:wub: still keeping my finger's crossed for another granddaughter one day, or maybe a great granddaughter:HistericalSmiley:
I just can't tell you how happy I am for you, he or she is going to be such a beautiful baby
I'll be praying for all of you


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> Tammy,
> 
> I don't know why, but I just think boy. Whatever gender the baby is, I'm sure it will be a gorgeous baby and it will definitely be one lucky little guy or girl!! :wub:


 Thanks Debbie! Counting down the hours until we find out! 


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Just now seeing this Tammy......she is having morning sickness all day long. Not throwing up but just nauseous all day long. Are you having any morning sickness? I did not ever......Heather said it is not fun!!!


 Dianne...I was sick w/round ligament pain and all day/night nausea from week 5 to about 8 or 9. That's when I saw my acupuncturist and she suggested coming in once a week for acupuncture for the morning sickness. So I did it...once I started going on a weekly basis I never got sick again! I would get the occasional wave of nausea but no more running to the bathroom and hugging the toilet holding on for dear life LOL! I swear acupuncture changed my entire pregnancy. I feel great! Suggest it to Heather....truly it may help her feel better! 


The A Team said:


> Well, I'd rather you have a girl...but....you are going to have a boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ....but I was absolutely sure I was going to have a boy too....and they she came out as a girl....:w00t::aktion033: :wub:....35 years ago...


 Ya think Pat? A boy?! Hmm....should be interesting!!!


Matilda's mommy said:


> :wub(((((((Tammy)))))))), gosh I was away for a couple months, looks like you and Erik have been busy:innocent::HistericalSmiley:
> I am so happy for you both
> I think your having a girl
> I had hoped for a girl with both of my daughter's, but my grand boy's are just sooooo precious:wub: still keeping my finger's crossed for another granddaughter one day, or maybe a great granddaughter:HistericalSmiley:
> ...


Paula!!! I've missed you!!! Yes we have been busy LOL!!! Very exciting time in our lives! We are overjoyed! :wub:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Can't wait to hear what the sex of the baby is! I say girl! Erin had a boy so there needs to be a little girl around. Plus, pretty much all the new furbabies have been girls, so it seems like girl is the theme lately. No matter what I'm sure you will be happy. Good luck Tammy, can't wait to hear the verdict.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay. Tyler and I are just going to sit back and wait for tonight's visit.
:Waiting: Better have some more treats. :wine:artytime: Okay, I'm all set. :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

opcorn:opcorn:Any news yet?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Am I too late to say GIRL!?!?!?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oooh, I love waiting for the answer!
opcorn::happy:opcorn:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think Tammy said she has an evening appointment with her Ob/gyn so we may be here a while. :wine::wine:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

She has a later appointment.....keep waiting


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG, I can't wait to find out!!! I'm so impatient LOL


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This is exciting!!! Can't wait!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

artytime::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Heehee!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Cosy said:


> Heehee!



Where has this smiley been hiding?! I love it.

oh, and still...:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:smilie_tischkante: baby's legs were crossed!!! They couldn't tell. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: another 4 weeks of waiting girls....ugh! 




BellaEnzo said:


> Can't wait to hear what the sex of the baby is! I say girl! Erin had a boy so there needs to be a little girl around. Plus, pretty much all the new furbabies have been girls, so it seems like girl is the theme lately. No matter what I'm sure you will be happy. Good luck Tammy, can't wait to hear the verdict.


I think SM needs a little girl here too....the human kind!


Snowbody said:


> Okay. Tyler and I are just going to sit back and wait for tonight's visit.
> :Waiting: Better have some more treats. :wine:artytime: Okay, I'm all set. :chili:


It's gonna be a long wait Sue....4 weeks!!! Get a case of treats and a case of wine LOL!!!


sassy's mommy said:


> opcorn:opcorn:Any news yet?


And get a lot more popcorn LOL!!


Cosy said:


> Am I too late to say GIRL!?!?!?


You aren't too late Brit. We all will be waiting another month. The suspense!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I should add that the doctor visit went well though. Saw baby wave again at us and nice strong heartbeat. Love seeing that lil one all happy and cozy! So guess no shopping or registering yet.....the wait continues for a few more weeks. *sigh*


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, man! This wait is going to kill me! LOL But I'm just glad to hear baby is doing well


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> I should add that the doctor visit went well though. Saw baby wave again at us and nice strong heartbeat. Love seeing that lil one all happy and cozy! So guess no shopping or registering yet.....the wait continues for a few more weeks. *sigh*


Oh dear, it looks like we will be eating a lot more popcorn until then!opcorn::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:opcorn:

Tammy, once again, I am so happy for you! :tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:w00t: noooooooooo, I always open my Christmas gifts early:innocent: by the time you find out I will be back home:smstarz: Tammy your precious baby was waving at you???:tender: How precious


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> I should add that the doctor visit went well though. Saw baby wave again at us and nice strong heartbeat. Love seeing that lil one all happy and cozy! So guess no shopping or registering yet.....the wait continues for a few more weeks. *sigh*


 
You know there is that test at the drug store you can get that is pretty accurate in telling the sex. Everyone I know who's tried it got the right results. (That's about 6 different expectant moms who were impatient for their ultrasound). Just sayin!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Cosy said:


> You know there is that test at the drug store you can get that is pretty accurate in telling the sex. Everyone I know who's tried it got the right results. (That's about 6 different expectant moms who were impatient for their ultrasound). Just sayin!!!:thumbsup:


I saw that the other day at CVS and thought about getting it for my sister. Good to know it's more than 50% accurate LOL


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, man! This wait is going to kill me! LOL But I'm just glad to hear baby is doing well


 The wait is killing a lot of us LOL!!!! I had to make a lot of phone calls to a lot of disappointed people last night! :w00t:


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh dear, it looks like we will be eating a lot more popcorn until then!opcorn::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:opcorn:
> 
> Tammy, once again, I am so happy for you! :tender:


 Looks like I won't be the only one gaining some weight around here LOL! :HistericalSmiley:Keep the popcorn coming!


Matilda's mommy said:


> :w00t: noooooooooo, I always open my Christmas gifts early:innocent: by the time you find out I will be back home:smstarz: Tammy your precious baby was waving at you???:tender: How precious


 Yes Paula! Last ultrasound and this one it's little arms were moving around...looked like a little wave each time. :wub:


Cosy said:


> You know there is that test at the drug store you can get that is pretty accurate in telling the sex. Everyone I know who's tried it got the right results. (That's about 6 different expectant moms who were impatient for their ultrasound). Just sayin!!!:thumbsup:


UH OH! I may just cave and get it. I will say though that 4 weeks flies by! Each week passes so quickly for me. I'm gonna see if I can hold out....but you never know....I may just give in and take the test LOL!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Really? Legs crossed! I am changing my vote to girl now, only a girl would be that coy and FRUSTRATING! A boy would show you all he's got!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Really? Legs crossed! I am changing my vote to girl now, only a girl would be that coy and FRUSTRATING! A boy would show you all he's got!


 LOL changing your vote! You are funny!:HistericalSmiley::wub:

Yes...the doctor and ultrasound tech said the same thing! Boys usually flaunt their goods LOL! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh dear, I distinctly remember replying to this post, but it's not here. Maybe I hit the back button. Oh well.
I can't venture a guess. All I know is that girl or boy, the baby is bound to have your lovely smile, Tammy. 
I am amused by how we are all so eager to have the results. When I was pregnant I had to wait until the baby was born to know the sex. Can you imagine how much popcorn the aunties-to-be would have munched awaiting the answer?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

opcorn:opcorn::Waiting:

Stocking up on popcorn -- enough to last for another 4 weeks.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Now I def say girl! A beautiful little, human, baby girl! lol. Another month is too long! I'm a very impatient person, I'd be going crazy, but I guess you've already waited this long so what's another month?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OK TODAY IS THE DAY!!!!!!!!

We have a doctor appointment this evening at 4:30. I'm now 19 weeks so as long as baby does not have crossed legs again we should definitely find out if we are having a boy or girl!!! I got my favorite candy bar (Twix) to eat prior to the appointment. It was suggested to me to eat a candy bar to get the baby moving around. So I'm prepared! I have been going through a highly stressful time this last month (we are in the process of moving) and could really use some happy and exciting news! 

I will let everyone know later this evening what the verdict is!!!! And for my friends on FB....I'll post on there too. 

Counting down the hours until 4:30........


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh Tammy, how exciting!!! I'll be waiting to hear. Good luck!!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

We say BOY :chili::chili: ah it doesnt matter :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

YAY! What a fun day!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How exciting! Can't wait to find out!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You're moving?!!! :w00t::w00t: Just when I learned how to get to you house?!!!:smilie_tischkante:


You're not moving further north are you???? 


I still say it's a boy. Even though I want it to be a girl.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless your heart, I am so sorry just seeing this CONGRATS!!!!

Oh I say girl all the way


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> OK TODAY IS THE DAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> We have a doctor appointment this evening at 4:30. I'm now 19 weeks so as long as baby does not have crossed legs again we should definitely find out if we are having a boy or girl!!! I got my favorite candy bar (Twix) to eat prior to the appointment. It was suggested to me to eat a candy bar to get the baby moving around. So I'm prepared! I have been going through a highly stressful time this last month (we are in the process of moving) and could really use some happy and exciting news!
> 
> ...


I'm still guessing a girl! I think that's why your baby had it's legs crossed the last time! :HistericalSmiley:

Tammy, please take care. Moving is on the top of the stress list.

I'll look forward tonight to see if your baby is a girl or boy! The most important thing is that you and the baby are healthy.

Sending you hugs and love.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

:Waiting::Waiting:

I say girl, but either is fab!! Can't wait for the news!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I haven't read all the replies yet, but due to morning sickness all day long and gaining all over - I say GIRL.

I was sick with both my girls, but not with my boy. First one, I had morning sickness all day long for 10 months! What saved me was hypnosis.

Glad the acupunture did the trick...that's great!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow it's been 4 weeks already, I'll check back later for the exciting news. I hope the baby is waving at you. LOL about the candy bar!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I still say *BOY*. I'm gonna buy a Twix when I leave work and 3:00 and eat one too!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The A Team said:


> You're moving?!!! :w00t::w00t: Just when I learned how to get to you house?!!!:smilie_tischkante:
> 
> 
> You're not moving further north are you????
> ...


 Going one exit north on the parkway Pat. This house is even closer to the parkway than where I am now. Only about a 5 minute drive from where we are...don't worry! It's a bigger house...supposed to close on our sale and purchase in a month. 



MoonDog said:


> I still say *BOY*. I'm gonna buy a Twix when I leave work and 3:00 and eat one too!!!


 LOL you're cute! Twix for everyone!


Ok ladies....appointment in one hour from now. I plan to call family before posting on here and FB so please.....be patient!!!! I promise to update tonight...just might be a little late on tonight. 

Cracking open the OJ container now and eating my Twix! :chili: 
Here we go Aunties!!!!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm still thinking pink hopefully baby won't have their legs crossed this time, but still waves at you. I know how stressful moving is, but that's great that you sold your house. Let the waiting begin! :Waiting:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Sending LOVE!!! I think I might be the most impatient because I'm dying to know if Conor will have a friend or girlfriend at puppy party 2013!!!


----------

